# Issue with Linksys WMP600N



## Jt3n (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, I have nearly the exact same issues as the above poster. I bookmarked this page to try to get my issues resolved as well.

I build my system about a month and a half ago, the WMP600N was working great with my Linksys E2000 (flashed with DD-WRT because their firmware was just bad) and recently have had driver issues, terrible lag, dropped connections with my router, etc etc. Today, everything is running decently well except in online games. My pings and latency in them are ridiculously high still.

My problem all started about the same time that my neighbors moved in and their network was detected (LargeHorse) on my adapter. About the same time an update was installed from windows with SP1 and a new driver for my WMP600n. I've tried rolling back the driver, re-installing the card with the default driver, trying the RALink drivers, etc etc to no avail.

I'm going to attempt running my games without an encryption for a while and see if I'm still experiencing bad latency. If that's the problem I'd be surprised. I have a roommate with a cheap Belkin USB adapter getting extremely good wireless speeds with no latency.

Here's the Xirrus Screenshot for you to check out. I'm hopeful that my answer comes from here. 









My PS3 is having a rough time trying to stream video as well lately but it's not a huge issue. I'll check to see if that does better without encryption as well.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I have moved and created a Thread for you here. You were originally subscribed from this Thread.

=================
Your signal strength looks excellent. Try removing your network encryption and see if it helps.


----------



## etr54003 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just to clarify, are you getting good speeds but bad latency? Or both bad speed and bad latency?


----------



## Jt3n (Mar 22, 2011)

Speeds are okay, they are sitting at around 2-3mb/s, They were once over 10mb/s before I had issues.

Right now, I browse internet decent enough, it's noticeably slower than normal. Games are definitely having issues with latency, and occasionally I get disconnected due to the card losing my network's signal for random amounts of time. 

Sometimes I have to use the windows "repair" tool and get it to reset before it see's the network again. Usually I still see 1 or 2 networks on the list when the connections drop. I live in an apartment building, so there are more than a few wireless signals around. I'd rather not have to go on ethernet cables permanently because I have several consoles, and 3 computers running in this place. 

I've tried different network encryption, but most cause more harm.. and there is no difference with no encryption from WPA2.

Right now, my xbox has a lot of trouble holding connection, but that is due to the fact that the adapter I have for it is the old G series that doesn't support WPA2 and needs an upgrade. The PS3 occasionally has problems, but today I've had no issues at all so far tonight! I tried the wireless after seeing the PS3 working well and it stays connected, but the speed and latency remain. 

Just for making sure all the details are here, the current driver running is from RALink downloaded from windows update (version 3.00.02.000). My router is a Linksys E2000 with DD-WRT installed (Build 14929) The rx errors caught my eye, I was showing 2000 errors recieved with only 347 errors transmitted.

Here's another screenie of the things going on in xirrus. Tried to run a speed test, and ran into a "download error"... not sure what that means. I see a few less networks on this scan. That could be why the PS3 is doing well I'm guessing.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try changing the Channel to 1 or 11, might be interferring with your neighbors and see if your PS3 stays connected.


----------



## Jt3n (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, my apologies for resurrecting a now very old thread but I've finally found out some of my issues.

Apparently installing this card can be hit or miss, but after going with a wired connection for too long I decided before getting a different wireless card I should give it one more shot. I followed linksys installation instructions to the letter to get to their inital drivers, had a connection and it was working properly. 

The problem was that I still had issues trying to get the latest drivers installed, after doing a random search on the drivers on the linksys website, I found out that after unzipping the drivers that they come encrypted for some odd reason, as such the windows device manager will not allow installation of them until you take the encryption off via the properties of the file(s).

So I'm sitting here, probably 30 minutes after the successful update of the drivers and I'm having no big issues yet. I'm going to give the card a one week trial of gaming/browsing/downloading and see how it does this time around and see if this is a true solution to all the problems I've had in the past.

Hope this gets to some that had issues like I did. In my opinion the drivers that windows update auto downloaded and installed on my card at service pack 1 started my problems. Hopefully the updated drivers from the site will made this thing perform like it should. I'll be back in a few days or a week if there are problems. Thanks for those who attempted to help find a solution. Hopefully Everything is cleared up!


----------

